# 05 altima



## ReneeB (Oct 24, 2021)

It all started with the water pump on my car, very long story short I worried it jumped time cuz I had such a hard time trying to get the tensioner lined back up and the bolts in. So the I went and got a timing kit with chains tensioners guides all that. Then switched all that. But the cams turned when I didn't have the sprocket or chain on them. I see all kinds of videos how to get it all lined back up but the problem is no secondary chains or sprockets on to even do the spark plug thing in number 1 and line it up that way. Does anyone have any suggestions? My cars been down for months and I can't figure it out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your best bet is to first download a copy of the FSM for your car from 2005 Nissan Altima – Repair Manual - Engine Mechanical (Section EM) – 256 Pages – PDF select section EM.PDF which shows you how to install the timing chain assembly. Read it thoroughly until you fully understand the installation process. You'll first have to remove all the cams before attempting to turn the crankshaft; the reason being is that with an untimed engine, some of the valves will be open so when you attempt to turn the crankshaft some of the valves may get bent.


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 24, 2021)

Ok thank you I'll try that


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Use zip ties. Pinch the main chain together with 3~4 ties once everything is lined up, that will prevent the cams from turning and jumping the chain, plus give you room to get the guides and tensioners installed. When you're done and ready to start it, yank the fuel pump fuse and spin the engine dry for about 30 seconds to let the tensioners get oil pressure. Otherwise there's a good chance it will jump time when you start it.


----------



## ReneeB (Oct 24, 2021)

I've already changed everything and was trying to get the secondary chains and sprocket on and it turned. I need to know how to line the camshafts up without there being the sprocket and all that. I know how to find tdc through the #1spark plug but that's with the chains on and all that. And it all turns when you turn it. I dnt have any of it on, that's where I'm stomped.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

One of the cams will always try to turn. You probably need an assistant to hold it in place for a few minutes while you get the main chain situated, otherwise it can be a frustrating balancing act. Once both of the cams and the crank are all lined up correctly, apply the zip ties to keep it there while you finish the job. Put 3~4 of them the whole length of the main chain to pinch it so tightly that so there's no slack for the cam gears to jump even if they move. Then just cut them loose once the guides are in and you pull the tensioner pin.


----------

